# Detailingworld™ Review – Dodo Juice Low on Eau Rinseless Wash



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Introduction*
Hi all,

Many thanks to Dom and all at Dodo Juice for sending the Low on Eau Rinseless Wash out for me to review.

As with my previous dodo reviews, please go and have a look at the Dodo Juice website, it's genuinely a really first class site, with some really cracking photography supporting the Dodo Juice products www.dodojuice.net

It's genuinely a nice site to visit, and the love of cars is clear.

*The Product*
Dodo Juice Apple Low on Eau Rinseless wash arrived, well packaged, in a 500ml bottle, with a screw top.










The branding is, as with all the products, distinctively Dodo, as I've mentioned in previous reviews, I love the play-on-words for many of their products. Low on Eau is a yellow liquid with a a really pleasant scent - I've absolutely no idea what this smells of. It's nice though, trust me....

Dodo Juice Low on Eau is a thin shampoo, so very easy to pour into the lid, more on that in a sec.

The bottle has the following details on the label.










[There are also some safety tips and the website URL for the MSDS info.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://dodojuice.net/collections/wash-stage/products/low-on-eau-rinseless-wash

_ Low on Eau is the Dodo Juice rinseless wash, i.e. you don't need to rinse your car after application. So no hosepipe required! Just wash a panel and dry/buff it to a high shine with a soft cloth. Low on Eau dilutes 1:200 with water, so 6-7 capfuls for a small bucket, 12-13 for larger buckets (19-20 litres).
The lubricants in Low on Eau help prevent dirt from scratching your car and leave behind a glossy and water repellent finish that could shine and sheet for weeks (don't say that too quickly in case it comes out wrong).
But remember, it doesn't foam (foam carries dirt and needs rinsing) and it isn't suitable for higher levels of contamination (i.e. high amounts of dirt or heavy soiling). It is for cars that are only lightly dirty, and ideally, heavily protected with a wax or sealant already (to aid the cleaning process).
Use Low on Eau for:
Regular maintenance washes... it could even save you time compared to a using a normal shampoo
Beating the hosepipe ban or for using at flats without outside taps
Showground show car prep if there are limited wash facilities... just take along some Low on Eau and a few buffing cloths... job done!
Sure, to some detailers, going rinseless seems like sacrilege with a side platter of witchcraft. But try it and you may become a convert. It doesn't endanger paint when the process and product are top notch and the results can be superb - with a glossy finish achieved in half the time of a regular wash._

*The Method*

As always, having read the website, it was simply a case of mixing Low on Eau with water in a bucket. The website and bottle say to add 7-6 caps to a small bucket, or 12-13 for a large bucket. I opted for 10, as it's slap bang in the middle, and my bucket looks like a medium one to be honest.










Water added.










It started to foam at this stage, but the suds died down, as it said on the bottle.

So, mitt added.










And we're ready.

Before I started washing with low on eau, I had foamed the car with Apple iFoam, and carried out a thorough pre-wash.

As instructed, the mitt was thoroughly soaked in Low on Eau, and the panel drenched.










It was definitely taking some more dirt from the panel.










The mitt was rinsed in the rinse bucket, and the process repeated several times for each panel.










At this stage, with ten car washed, I wanted to see what the product looked like on the panels, before buffing. Sometimes the surfactants can clog any lsp, and prevent any decent beading or sheeting. This didn't, and ten ops was definitely still evident on the panel - hopefully the following pics show what I'm talking about.



















As instructed, I then buffed the panels with a nice, plush, freshly washed buffing towel.










And the car was done - very quickly indeed.










*Price*

Dodo Juice Low on Eau is available to purchase directly from Dodo Juice at https://dodojuice.net/collections/wash-stage/products/low-on-eau-rinseless-wash

Prices are as follows:-

500ml - £13 (£26 per litre) - this is the only size available on the website
Postage and packing is free for UK orders over £40 value. For UK orders under £40, and for all orders to Europe and the Rest of the World, shipping charges apply calculated by the weight of the item, its volumetric weight and other factors. Remember, that you will need to log in and add items to the basket to see the shipping rate.

I logged in, added Low on Eau to my basket, and delivery to NI was calculated at £7.50. I changed the address to one in England, and it was also £7.50. Good on you, Dodo guys.

*Would I use it again?*

Yes.

*Conclusion*

I liked it.

I was trying to figure out when I'd use it, so went back and studied the website and instructions a few times, and scratched my head.

Now, I think I was a little confused as I had started the afternoon with the Apple iFoam, so the power washer and hoses etc were out. I then glanced over at my 3 series, and there was a fine layer of summer dust on it, and some rain drops, and I realised it would be perfect for that type of quick clean, without the need to take out the power washer, hoses, etc. The Dodo guys mention a quick clean before a show. It'd be perfect for that alright, so would most definitely have a place in any detailing arsenal (apologies to any spurs fans).










As always, thanks for taking the time to read.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

